# University degree for BlueCard



## said_a (2 mo ago)

Hello Dear All, I am currently living in Poland based on BlueCard. I am working in IT.

I am looking for opportunities to move to Germany.

as I know even after 18 months working based on BC in Poland in case of relocation I will need to apply for a new BlueCard in Germany.

Here I have some questions, I will appreciate it if you will help me to understand the following:

If my diploma is in Telecommunication ( University and degree present in Anabin database) but I have a job offer in cyber security, would I still be a good fit for BC, or the position should exactly match my education?
Do I need to provide a mark sheet(transcript) or only a diploma is enough?

Kindly ask you to share your opinion and experience.

Thank you


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

If you have a job offer that meets the Blue Card requirements you don't need to wait until you've completed the 18 months in Poland, you just need to apply for a D Visum at the German Embassy in Warsaw.

I would recommend having your foreign degree evaluated by the ZAB. It only costs 200 € and it makes the job search and Visa process easier.


----------



## said_a (2 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> If you have a job offer that meets the Blue Card requirements you don't need to wait until you've completed the 18 months in Poland, you just need to apply for a D Visum at the German Embassy in Warsaw.
> 
> I would recommend having your foreign degree evaluated by the ZAB. It only costs 200 € and it makes the job search and Visa process easier.


Thank you for your detailed reply, I really appreciate.

Do you recommend to make the ZAB even my University and degree is in ANABIN Database with n+ ?

Can you please also tell me, may be based on your or your connections experience, is Telecommunication degree is ok for Cyber Security positions for BC, like any STEM degree is ok for any IT position? or it is strict requirements for example to have exactly matching?

Can you please also tell me is it enough to provide only Diploma, or providing the mark sheet( transcript) is mandatory?

Thank you for your time, I really appreciate.


P.S. I am waiting 18 month to transfer my years lived in Poland to Germany to count them for permanent resident, but you right may be it is make sence just to apply for Visa D and use the fast track for PR in Germany by passing B1 language test.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although having your degree assessed by the ZAB is not required, it can make the visa process easier and faster. The authorities are allowed to require you to submit both your degree and transcript. They can also insist on a certified translation. 

It is generally not a problem if your job offer is not in exactly the same field as your degree as long as your salary is sufficient to meet the regular Blue Card threshold. If you want to apply for a Blue Card using the lower threshold for shortage professions the authorities will usually look more closely at your application.


----------

